# how to get the most performance from your jet



## JohnnyRazorhead (Mar 19, 2010)

Does anybody have any tips to get peak performance from your jet such as
sharpening the grates etc.?


----------



## turne032 (Mar 22, 2010)

There is many theories to gaining performance with the jet. But just sharpening the grates will net you very little. Not so much as you can tell a difference. 

Keep the impeller sharpened, from the bottom of the blade. (dont sharpen the the top edge)

Keep the liner fresh. if starts to groove very bad, get another one. Their inexpensive $40 for one at the local boat shop. 



.............................................if you want the most performance out of your jet, it would take about 50-60 hours of cleaning and sharpening inside your pump. And that is just too much work to suck up rocks one time and have to do it all over again.


----------

